# A branch fell out of a tree onto my QSW...



## VWverkaufer (Mar 11, 1999)

and smashed the glass in the rear hatch. Yeah, the 'syncro' script one. I'm gutted.

Anybody know a source for rear glass? Great if it's the 'syncro' one, but it's winter and a non-syncro one would work to make the car weather tight.

So, if you've got one you don't want, or know of a wagon being parted, or know of one in a yard somewhere, please let me know.

Thank you very much.

Tom


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------



## VWverkaufer (Mar 11, 1999)

*Sorry for the delay in replying.*

I'm in Maryland just outside Washington DC. And I still need the glass.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I have non syncro wagon that has the rear glass.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

VWverkaufer said:


> I'm in Maryland just outside Washington DC. And I still need the glass.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tom


Not frequently on the Quantum threads but you're in luck!

I have a syncro with a spare tailgate. The metal is shot (OBX) but the glass is good and has the syncro logo.
My QSW is sitting indefinitely until I get to it building it into a "yute"
PM me I am local to you (20180), and I can give you a break on the glass and anything I have in remaining spares I may never use.


----------



## VWverkaufer (Mar 11, 1999)

*QSW parts*

Answered your PM. 

There are some other parts I could use.

Thank you very much.

Tom


----------



## VWverkaufer (Mar 11, 1999)

sttngboy -

Thanks for your response. Looks like there's a syncro hatch glass a good bit nearer. 

I may need some other things. If it's OK with you, I'll keep you in mind for other things I need.

Thanks again.

Tom


----------

